# Circle S Saddles?



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I could only find 4 reviews, all 5 out of 5

I find that interesting, just cannot imagine a 485.00 New Western Saddle being any good.

Maybe it is a below cost closeout......

.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Circle S is a VERY hit-or-miss brand. I've heard of some lasting years and others breaking after the first few rides. Do a search on the forum for Circle S and you will see that they have been brought up numerous times. The general rule is that under $500 new is usually poor quality.


----------

